# 8.5' Western Pro for sale



## maverick440 (Mar 26, 2017)

Truck was damaged in collision so all I have is plow. 2004 8.5' pro plow with new cutting edge and led lights. Plow is in very good condition. It has the Ultramount system with 3 plugs. I'm in Ann Arbor, MI area, 48169. $1,800


----------

